# hitchhiker in brom .



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Caught this little guy hanging out on the wall after receiving some broms today . Im not sure what it is but probably cuban tree frog right ?


----------



## run91 (May 28, 2013)

That happened to me about a year and a half ago. Definitely looks like a cuban. They get big fast, so be prepared! It's kind of fun to get a free frog though. It's amazing how they can live in such terrible conditions.

Best of luck!


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks like it too me! Damn pests around here. 

Want anymore? Haha. Iv fed them pinky mice when I first moved to Florida I thought they wer cool. Buy soon realized they are everywhere.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Ya I dont really have the means to care for it expecially when it gets big enough to need food items bigger than fruit flies . Im gonna take it to petco tomorrow I guess .


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Haha, I love finding little hitchhiker herps! We would see all kind of stuff when I worked in Home Depot years ago, frogs, snakes and geckos would all show up every now and then. I would say your right in guessing that the frog is a Cuban. They are definitely one of the more common hitchhiking species. 

The bad thing about finding stuff like this is that you don't know what pathogens they may be carrying. 

John

Edit: FYI, Petco generally cannot take animals like this.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Idk what else to do with it .


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I wonder how will be surprised who bought this packet of salad.


----------



## Polypodium (Jan 3, 2011)

I had a similar thing happen with a bromeliad from Puerto Rico a year ago, except my hitchhiker was a clutch of Coqui eggs. I thought they were snail eggs at first as we kept seeing these giant land based snails all over the place while there. After realizing what they were through research I set them up in a container and 2 weeks later 24 super tiny froglets came hopping out. 

Glad you found your little guy early. Hopefully Petco will find him a home.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Polypodium said:


> I had a similar thing happen with a bromeliad from Puerto Rico a year ago, except my hitchhiker was a clutch of Coqui eggs. I thought they were snail eggs at first as we kept seeing these giant land based snails all over the place while there. After realizing what they were through research I set them up in a container and 2 weeks later 24 super tiny froglets came hopping out.
> 
> Glad you found your little guy early. Hopefully Petco will find him a home.


What did you do with these 24 froglet?


----------



## Polypodium (Jan 3, 2011)

For me I felt obligated to them so I raised them up. A year later 20 have reached adult. A few have since traded or donated a few for hopes that others may be able to introduce them to the hobby. I still have a group also.


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

jpg said:


> Idk what else to do with it .


You could try posting in your regional section here to see if anyone local to you wants it. Or you can ship it to me in KS... haha, jk.


----------

